# My computer choose



## Neville Stringer (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi I've just started to write children's fiction story's.
Can anyone advise me regarding Apple products.
I have been saving hard, now hoping to buy an iPad Air or Pro, plus Apple pencil.
After researching online I am now unsure whether I should go for an Apple MacBook air instead?
If anyone can advise me Which would be better purely for writing story books It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi there! I have a MacBook Air for my editing and writing and it works just fine using Word for Mac. I haven't encountered any problems using Google Docs either.


----------

